# [OFFICIAL] fidget spinner club!!!!!!!!



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> let's make the world a worse place, one member at a time!


epickid37 and I have made a fidget spinner club!!! here you can post cool fidget spinner!!!!!!!!!
Members: me!!!
epickid37!!!
bubsy bobcat!!!
thekingy34!!!
dayfid!!!
rosaliinadahacker64!!!
y2j!!!
mooiweer!!!
creeperdivohomebrewer!!!
petraplexity!!!
sanic!!!
fidgetspinninmemelord!!!
rileysrjay!!!
zhongtiao1!!!
keven3477!!!

p.s. fidget cubes are ok as long as there's a fidget spinner in the picture too!!!!

we have a discord now!!! join here!!! https://discord.gg/sMTBQ6R


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2017)

I wanna kms now


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

epickid37 said:


>


Damn that's a nice one! here's my collection


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jun 11, 2017)

vsshhhhhh


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

Bubsy Bobcat said:


> View attachment 89760
> vsshhhhhh


welcome to the club!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kingy (Jun 11, 2017)

oh no


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> oh no


I'll shoot you if you shoot me first


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

here's another one of mine!!! it's a genji ninja thrower because I like genji!!!!!!!!!!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



TheKingy34 said:


> oh no





Dionicio3 said:


> I'll shoot you if you shoot me first


if you aren't going to join then get the hell out of my property!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 11, 2017)

(@TheKingy34 and @Dionicio3 told me to post this. so they are part of the club!)


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> View attachment 89761
> (@TheKingy34 and @Dionicio3 told me to post this. so they are part of the club!


wtf, no we didn't


----------



## Kingy (Jun 11, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> View attachment 89761
> (@TheKingy34 and @Dionicio3 told me to post this. so they are part of the club!


kys I will sue you


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> wtf, no we didn't


yes you did, you just forgot


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> yes you did, you just forgot


show proof


----------



## Kingy (Jun 11, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> yes you did, you just forgot


nice inspect element


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> show proof


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> View attachment 89763


gay


----------



## Kingy (Jun 11, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> View attachment 89763


nice legit proof


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

@Dionicio3 @TheKingy34 welcome to the club lads!!!!!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> @Dionicio3 @TheKingy34 welcome to the club lads!!!!!


no kys


----------



## Kingy (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> @Dionicio3 @TheKingy34 welcome to the club lads!!!!!


dammit


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 11, 2017)

TheKingy34 said:


> nice legit proof


thanks


----------



## Braixen361uwu (Jun 11, 2017)

this is why god left us.


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

Braixen361uwu said:


> this is why god left us.









--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------





I also have a Pikachu spinner!!! check it out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Braixen361uwu (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> I also have a Pikachu spinner!!! check it out!!!!!!!!!!


*END THE FUCKING WORLD RIGHT NOW.*


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

Braixen361uwu said:


> *END THE FUCKING WORLD RIGHT NOW.*







ok then, use this nuclear spinner to help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!1!!!!!




p.s. don't be mean or I will kick you out!!!


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

look at my Bluetooth speaker fidget spinner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Braixen361uwu (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> ok then, use this nuclear spinner to help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!1!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*PLEASE STOP THIS CANCER.*


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

Braixen361uwu said:


> *PLEASE STOP THIS CANCER.*


Join us.


----------



## Braixen361uwu (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> Join us.


How about no and end your life?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

I'm having Vietnam flashbacks

*shudders*


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

Braixen361uwu said:


> How about no and end your life?





blujay said:


> I'm having Vietnam flashbacks
> 
> *shudders*


Join us.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> Join us.


wth is that toy?
saw that once at the news, saying it helps autistic childs focusing


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> wth is that toy?
> saw that once at the news, saying it helps autistic childs focusing


they spin, that's all!!!!!!! it's really fun and addicting!!!!!!!!!! you should try it some time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> they spin, that's all!!!!!!! it's really fun and addicting!!!!!!!!!! you should try it some time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


sounds dull


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> sounds dull


it's as dull as a really sharp knife!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! try it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!¡¡!!!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> it's as dull as a really sharp knife!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! try it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!¡¡!!!


good, i dont like sharp knives


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> good, i dont like sharp knives


why are you being mean to my club!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> why are you being mean to my club!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


im not mean, im just saying it sucks


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> im not mean, im just saying it sucks


you're being mean and it's making me sad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> you're being mean and it's making me sad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


im not mean, im just saying you suck tiny black dick
its not that i want to be mean, but youre ugly as fuck and smell dirty shit


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> im not mean, im just saying you suck tiny black dick
> its not that i want to be mean, but youre ugly as fuck and smell dirty shit


I'm reporting you for being mean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!¡!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> I'm reporting you for being mean!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!¡!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


im not mean, im just saying you deep throat tiny dick


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> im not mean, im just saying you deep throat tiny dick


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


>


why are you mean, i just told you i wasnt mean


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> why are you mean, i just told you i wasnt mean





Noctosphere said:


> im just saying you deep throat tiny dick


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 11, 2017)

yea i said that, but as i said, it wasnt to be mean


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> yea i said that, but as i said, it wasnt to be mean


ok but I still need a safe space for my ptsd!!!!!!!!!!! excuse me while I use my safe space!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MashedPotatos (Jun 11, 2017)

Who here has 47 chromosomes?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)

MashedPotatos said:


> Who here has 47 chromosomes?


them


----------



## Dayfid (Jun 11, 2017)

Just got mine!!



Spoiler


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

Dayfid said:


> Just got mine!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


wow that's a really nice one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! welcome to the club!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2017)

Fucken gay


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

we now have an official 3ds theme!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> we now have an official 3ds theme!!!!!!!!!!


I legit want to die


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

we also got an official song by misha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 11, 2017)

YASSSS I LUKE SO KEWLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL WITHHHHH MAHHHH FEIDGJITTTTIT SPINNNARRRRRRRR
!!1!!!!!!! OMG OMG I HAS COOLOLOOLOLOOLOOOOOOOLEST FIDDDKFDRGJIGIT SPINNNOOOORRARARARARAUIAEIOURRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> YASSSS I LUKE SO KEWLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL WITHHHHH MAHHHH FEIDGJITTTTIT SPINNNARRRRRRRR
> !!1!!!!!!! OMG OMG I HAS COOLOLOOLOLOOLOOOOOOOLEST FIDDDKFDRGJIGIT SPINNNOOOORRARARARARAUIAEIOURRRR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


do you want to join the club??????????????????????!!!!!!!!


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> do you want to join the club??????????????????????!!!!!!!!


yeessssss!!! letsz seeee whoz fibgeb spinnerz™ are kooleeer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!]


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> yeessssss!!! letsz seeee whoz fibgeb spinnerz™ are kooleeer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!]


watermarks gave me cancer


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> yeessssss!!! letsz seeee whoz fibgeb spinnerz™ are kooleeer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!]


ok but type normally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dionicio3 said:


> watermarks gave me cancer


My Grandfather smoked his whole life. I was about 10 years old when my mother said to him, 'If you ever want to see your grandchildren graduate, you have to stop immediately.'. Tears welled up in his eyes when he realized what exactly was at stake. He gave it up immediately. Three years later he died of lung cancer. It was really sad and destroyed me. My mother said to me- 'Don't ever smoke. Please don't put your family through what your Grandfather put us through." I agreed. At 28, I have never touched a cigarette. I must say, I feel a very slight sense of regret for never having done it, because your post gave me cancer anyway.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> watermarks gave me cancer





but meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemeeeeeee!!!! stillll kewlllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllololllllllllllllllllllllll!!! right?


i f you rtinhk mev no-t kewb ll u r dumbbbbb!!!! david ruklesss!!! udroool at mky awsommmmmnessssss nes lololololololololololol


----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> but meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemeeeeeee!!!! stillll kewlllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllololllllllllllllllllllllll!!! right?
> 
> 
> i f you rtinhk mev no-t kewb ll u r dumbbbbb!!!! david ruklesss!!! udroool at mky awsommmmmnessssss nes lololololololololololol


Wow. Okay. OKAY. OKAY. Yabba Dabba FUCK you and YABBA DABBA FUCK your shitty FUCKING memes. You are literally worth nothing to me. If I saw your FUCKING UGLY ASS FACE on the street, I'd take a big loaded shotgun to your mouth, faggot. I have always wanted to murder you, your family, your friends, and your pet goldfish since the day I was born. Brain Blast? How about I fucking blast your faggot ass brain with a shotgun. I want to fucking candy crush your face through a mother fucking wall. You are the reason why babies cry. Fuck your memes. Fuck you. Fuck. FUCK. FUCK. Try fucking saying that to be in REAL life where you aren't surrounded by a precious username and see what happens, weakling. I have guns. Many guns. Guns that I could take to your head and blow it out right now. You hear me? Good.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 11, 2017)

drenal said:


> Wow. Okay. OKAY. OKAY. Yabba Dabba FUCK you and YABBA DABBA FUCK your shitty FUCKING memes. You are literally worth nothing to me. If I saw your FUCKING UGLY ASS FACE on the street, I'd take a big loaded shotgun to your mouth, faggot. I have always wanted to murder you, your family, your friends, and your pet goldfish since the day I was born. Brain Blast? How about I fucking blast your faggot ass brain with a shotgun. I want to fucking candy crush your face through a mother fucking wall. You are the reason why babies cry. Fuck your memes. Fuck you. Fuck. FUCK. FUCK. Try fucking saying that to be in REAL life where you aren't surrounded by a precious username and see what happens, weakling. I have guns. Many guns. Guns that I could take to your head and blow it out right now. You hear me? Good.


u r so stooooopid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
and so dummmmm

what dopeeeesoes theeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhehehehheheheheheeheheheehe fax




say????????

rin gin fguck u rin ga rin garin naruto kukuku 

u are so fuckinngngnggnggngn dumb i cna noscope uuuuu in hte night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




u must bee  sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sad ((((


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Jun 11, 2017)

RosaliinaDaHacker64 said:


>


welcome to the club!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 11, 2017)

OOOKKKKKK UUUUUUTO BEEEE IN CLUUUBBBBBBBBBB U VAHE TO SHOW FIDGIJIYIYIYIIYIYYIOHUYT SPIINNNNNR TO EVVVVVV3RRRR10N3 AND AND aTmIt ia m ckekwkwkcoolest


----------



## Luglige (Jun 11, 2017)

wtf happened to the Edge of the Forum?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2017)

Luglige said:


> wtf happened to the Edge of the Forum?


I have no clue


----------



## Luglige (Jun 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I have no clue


I miss the old edge, when we worshiped triangles and 3dsperm was alive. You newcomers have no clue. How tf did you get 2,000 message in 3+ months?


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2017)

Luglige said:


> I miss the old edge, when we worshiped triangles and 3dsperm was alive. You newcomers have no clue. How tf did you get 2,000 message in 3+ months?


I still have no clue


----------



## Luglige (Jun 11, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I still have no clue


These new _*hip*_ kids, what a shame. Back in my day, well, it sucked.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 11, 2017)

Luglige said:


> These new _*hip*_ kids, what a shame. Back in my day, well, it sucked.


Idk what some of the new "trendy" things are either, I'm mostly in a hole playing with some older video games


----------



## drenal (Jun 12, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> OOOKKKKKK UUUUUUTO BEEEE IN CLUUUBBBBBBBBBB U VAHE TO SHOW FIDGIJIYIYIYIIYIYYIOHUYT SPIINNNNNR TO EVVVVVV3RRRR10N3 AND AND aTmIt ia m ckekwkwkcoolest


ok honestly you're more retarded than this thread, please shut the hell up


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2017)

Luglige said:


> I miss the old edge, when we worshiped triangles and 3dsperm was alive. You newcomers have no clue. How tf did you get 2,000 message in 3+ months?


shitposting


Dionicio3 said:


> I still have no clue


Dang fam, you're catching to me with that post count


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jun 12, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> shitposting
> 
> Dang fam, you're catching to me with that post count


K


----------



## Y2J (Jun 12, 2017)

this is the fidget spinner i have


----------



## drenal (Jun 12, 2017)

Y2J said:


> this is the fidget spinner i have


wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! welcome to the club!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Y2J (Jun 12, 2017)

do you have discord?


----------



## drenal (Jun 12, 2017)

Y2J said:


> do you have discord?


No but I have Skype. It's on my profile I think, if you can't find it it's the same as my psn


----------



## Y2J (Jun 12, 2017)

i have psn too.its in my sig


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 12, 2017)

Ca i joim Club?   plescplz pls pls nut still i a coolwdtest


----------



## drenal (Jun 12, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> Ca i joim Club?   plescplz pls pls nut still i a coolwdtest


ok but tone down your idiotic typing!!!!!!!!!!!! deal??????????????


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> ok but tone down your idiotic typing!!!!!!!!!!!! deal??????????????


fine!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drenal (Jun 13, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> fine!!!!!!!!!!!!


ok good!!!!! I'm adding you now!!!!!!!!


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 13, 2017)

drenal said:


> ok good!!!!! I'm adding you now!!!!!!!!


yayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!


----------



## drenal (Jun 13, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> yayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!


nice profile picture BTW!!!!!!!!!!!¡!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## drenal (Jun 14, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


>


niiiiice (つ°ヮ°)つ


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Jun 14, 2017)

[/IMG]


----------



## drenal (Jun 14, 2017)

mooiweer said:


> [/IMG]


wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Welcome to the club!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## APartOfMe (Jun 29, 2017)

decided to revive this!


----------



## Lia (Jul 1, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> decided to revive this!


y tho


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2017)

Lia said:


> y tho


the world may never know....................................


----------



## Eightcoins (Jul 1, 2017)

I thought Fidget Spinners were uncool but then I saw this


----------



## Noctosphere (Jul 1, 2017)

I summon @Lilith Valentine here for absolutly no reason


----------



## APartOfMe (Jul 2, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I summon @Lilith Valentine here for absolutly no reason


And @Chary


----------



## Chary (Jul 2, 2017)

I didn't ask for this


----------



## Dionicio3 (Jul 2, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> And @Chary


stop reviving this


----------



## APartOfMe (Jul 2, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> stop reviving this


NEVER!!!111!1!11


----------



## Zekamon (Jul 2, 2017)

what a great thread


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2017)

Let me answer this one question which still hasn't been answered here


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jul 3, 2017)

This guy has some awesome tricks.


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 22, 2017)

@Dionicio3  and you thought i couldn't do it...


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 22, 2017)

Yay necrobumping


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 22, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Yay necrobumping


it's not against the rules as i'm one of the op's


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 22, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> it's not against the rules as i'm one of the op's


So what?
Ive been notified of your post so i guess i posted here too


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 22, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> So what?
> Ive been notified of your post so i guess i posted here too





			
				raulpica said:
			
		

> The only ones who can bump a thread are usually the original OPs (for nostalgic reasons or whatever) or someone who posted in it originally.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 22, 2017)

Ikik


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 22, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> @Dionicio3  and you thought i couldn't do it...


I was going off https://gbatemp.net/help/terms


----------



## drenal (Sep 22, 2017)

nice necrobump my guy


but why? this thread is kinda cancer


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 22, 2017)

drenal said:


> nice necrobump my guy
> 
> 
> but why? *this thread is kinda cancer*


says the OP


----------



## drenal (Sep 22, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> says the OP


exactly


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 22, 2017)

Can you still join though?


----------



## drenal (Sep 22, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> Can you still join though?


i guess, we never closed the club


----------



## dAVID_ (Sep 23, 2017)

I really can't believe this fad went out already.
Now you don't see anybody selling or buying this shit.


----------



## drenal (Sep 23, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> I really can't believe this fad went out already.
> Now you don't see anybody selling or buying this shit.


wow rude, you just insulted the club. as owner of the club, you are now kicked out of the fidget spinner club!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Sep 23, 2017)

The place I work at still has a bargain bin full of them gathering dust


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 23, 2017)

Hot Topic tries to get rid of them. I went in there recently for some shirts and there was a rack of fidget spinners that said “buy one get five free”. Man. They REALLY hate those things


----------



## Luglige (Sep 24, 2017)

mfw @5yearold decides to necrobump...


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

Luglige said:


> mfw @5yearold decides to necrobump...


he was one of the OP's so it's not against the rules


----------



## Luglige (Sep 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> he was one of the OP's so it's not against the rules


mfw idfc even when its ironic.


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 24, 2017)

Luglige said:


> mfw @5yearold decides to necrobump...


According to his profile, hes 14, not 5


----------



## Luglige (Sep 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> According to his profile, hes 14, not 5


even worse.


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

Luglige said:


> even worse.


i'm fourteen, are you saying i'm a bad guy?


----------



## Luglige (Sep 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> i'm fourteen, are you saying i'm a bad guy?


yes.


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

Luglige said:


> yes.


you're rude.


----------



## Luglige (Sep 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> you're rude.


yep.


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

Luglige said:


> yep.


why are you so rude?


----------



## Luglige (Sep 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> why are you so rude?


¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

Luglige said:


> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


why the shrug? give me an honest answer.


----------



## Luglige (Sep 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> why the shrug? give me an honest answer.


This is the EoF don't get so worked up on satire.

Edit:
The is to This

Edit 2:
Grand holiness @drenal demands I fix my grammar:
This to This is the


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

Luglige said:


> The is EoF don't get so worked up on satire.


*this


----------



## Luglige (Sep 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> *this


oops


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

Luglige said:


> This EoF don't get so worked up on satire.
> 
> Edit:
> The is to This


*this is


----------



## Luglige (Sep 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> *this is


Double oops


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

```
.__    _
          @ V; .Z~M
         || :|:@  d
         d' d\@  jf
   .*\   :P  #P  |P
   M `|  W  [email protected]   Z
   | .b :!  d'  W'
   |  V W   #  .W**=m_
   |  !||   @  W'_   ~V;
   ||  M| _ Nm4| YmjL|PN_
    #   W#~    YN_W'YL#W#b
    |;  +       |f   `#'#8L
    W        ._#L_  .#,`'||
    |,     .WMP' ~Mm#`Nm;d|
    `|       W   Mmd#; .df
     |       M    `M#@-W'
     W       !b     WtZ'
     M        V;    |P
     ||        b   [email protected]
      D        Y| .W'
     j|         '[email protected]'
    jP'  [email protected]'
   .Z!         jf
  mf         .W'
           [email protected]'
          [email protected]'
         [email protected]
  from   :@
  Littman
```
 nice meme


----------



## Luglige (Sep 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> ```
> .__    _
> @ V; .Z~M
> || :|:@  d
> ...


mmmmm


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 24, 2017)

Luglige said:


> This is the EoF don't get so worked up on satire.
> 
> Edit:
> The is to This
> ...


I dont get your edit, how was it broken at first?


----------



## Luglige (Sep 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I dont get your edit, how was it broken at first?


Fit in the pieces. lol.


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> I dont get your edit, how was it broken at first?


it originally said "The is EoF"


Luglige said:


> mmmmm


nice meme


----------



## IzeC0ld (Sep 24, 2017)

Check out mine!


----------



## drenal (Sep 24, 2017)

CreeperdivoHomebrewer said:


> Check out mine!


wowo!!!! do you want to join the club???


----------



## IzeC0ld (Sep 24, 2017)

drenal said:


> wowo!!!! do you want to join the club???



YEAH I DO @drenal


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 25, 2017)

Luglige said:


> even worse.


ahhh! a teenager! what could be worse!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Luglige said:


> mfw @5yearold decides to necrobump...


I have insane English for a 5 year-old


----------



## SANIC (Sep 25, 2017)

I cant add a pic but can you make my avatar hold a fidget spinner on your flipnotes thing


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 25, 2017)

SANIC said:


> I cant add a pic but can you make my avatar hold a fidget spinner on your flipnotes thing


----------



## SANIC (Sep 25, 2017)

There, now I updated my pfp am I fidget spinner club material now?!


----------



## drenal (Sep 25, 2017)

SANIC said:


> There, now I updated my pfp am I fidget spinner club material now?!


may b, you have to post a picture of a *COOL* fidget spinner first!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2017)

Spoiler: I want to die








please don't add me to the club


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> Spoiler: I want to die
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that you in the picture??????


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 26, 2017)

just like kingy and dionicio, @Petraplexity wanted to be in the club, but forgot


----------



## SANIC (Sep 26, 2017)

I want to be edgy like you guys ;-;


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

SANIC said:


> I want to be edgy like you guys ;-;


you want to join the club then???


----------



## SANIC (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> you want to join the club then???


Yes pls Master Litten


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Yes pls Master Litten


  *THEN POST A PICTURE OF A FIDGET SPINNER *


----------



## SANIC (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> *THEN POST A PICTURE OF A FIDGET SPINNER *


I did master litten


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

SANIC said:


> I did master litten


where


----------



## SANIC (Sep 26, 2017)

SANIC said:


> I want to be edgy like you guys ;-;


Here


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Here


holy shit crap thts awesome!!! welcome 2 the club!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> is that you in the picture??????



lol i've been trying to upload this for an hour and 46 minutes


Spoiler: kill me


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2017)

Fidget spinners are cancer and you should all be ashamed for joining this club


----------



## SANIC (Sep 26, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Fidget spinners are cancer and you should all be ashamed for joining this club


Kys you're just jelly >.>


----------



## rileysrjay (Sep 26, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Fidget spinners are cancer and you should all be ashamed for joining this club


You know what to do, it's time to make a anti 4 Chan cancer fidget spinner club!


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> lol i've been trying to upload this for an hour and 46 minutes
> 
> 
> Spoiler: kill me





Spoiler: wake me up inside.jpeg


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Spoiler: wake me up inside.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 100220


ye


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> ye


same

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also guys my brother lost my fidget spinner, can i still be a part of my own club


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 26, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> lol i've been trying to upload this for an hour and 46 minutes
> 
> 
> Spoiler: kill me





drenal said:


> Spoiler: wake me up inside.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 100220



would it be wrong to spread these around the internet?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

also, @drenal what happened to your finger?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oh my god @Petraplexity, do a image search of your picture

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> same
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> also guys my brother lost my fidget spinner, can i still be a part of my own club


possibly...


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> also, @drenal what happened to your finger?


i pick at my fingers, it's a bad habit i'm trying to break


epickid37 said:


> would it be wrong to spread these around the internet?


as long as it's gbatemp only then i don't mind, i already posted a picture of my full face anyways


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> i pick at my fingers, it's a bad habit i'm trying to break
> 
> as long as it's gbatemp only then i don't mind, i already posted a picture of my full face anyways


i don't think anyone would care


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> also guys my brother lost my fidget spinner, can i still be a part of my own club


no, fuck off you piece of shit



epickid37 said:


> would it be wrong to spread these around the internet?


yes


epickid37 said:


> oh my god @Petraplexity, do a image search of your picture


wtf why, that picture doesn't even contain a single lip anyway


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

Petraplexity said:


> no, fuck off you piece of shit


if you insult me again i'll remove you from the club


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 26, 2017)

great, i love personalized ads


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> great, i love personalized ads
> View attachment 100224


shit, gbatemp is selling your browsing data


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

UPDATE: guys i found my fidget spinner


Spoiler: fidget spinners are totally not cancerous


----------



## SANIC (Sep 26, 2017)

Wew Fidget spinners are edgy


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Wew Fidget spinners are edgy


shush. be quiet


----------



## SANIC (Sep 26, 2017)

Lets be edgy together (˵ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°˵)


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

SANIC said:


> Lets be edgy together (˵ ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°˵)


if you're dead inside and you know it clap your hands


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> UPDATE: guys i found my fidget spinner
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fidget spinners are totally not cancerous
> ...


pink floyd?
shoooooooo
fucking furry


----------



## SANIC (Sep 26, 2017)

You're a furry as well so checkmate 

(ง ͠° ͟ʖ #)ง


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2017)

SANIC said:


> You're a furry as well so checkmate
> 
> (ง ͠° ͟ʖ #)ง


you too, double checkmate, m8


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> pink floyd?
> shoooooooo
> fucking furry


Pink Floyd is awesome, shut up man


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> Pink Floyd is awesome, shut up man


still, fucking furry


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> UPDATE: guys i found my fidget spinner
> 
> 
> Spoiler: fidget spinners are totally not cancerous
> ...


Nice Minecraft poster


----------



## SANIC (Sep 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> you too, double checkmate, m8


I am not a furry >.> I will report you if you keep harassing me like that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



drenal said:


> i got that when i was 9 and i've been too lazy to take it down


Same


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Nice Minecraft poster


i got that when i was 9 and i've been too lazy to take it down


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2017)

he got a nice white door, i guess hes for white suppremacy

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Nice Minecraft poster


slorry wrong quote


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> he got a nice white door, i guess hes for white suppremacy
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Don't be slorry, that's disgusting


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> he got a nice white door, i guess hes for white suppremacy


christ you just love to try to find bad things about me, don't you?


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 26, 2017)

drenal said:


> christ you just love to try to find bad things about me, don't you?


----------



## drenal (Sep 26, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


>


fucking furry


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> fucking furry


Don't get to angry, just remember.


----------



## drenal (Sep 27, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> Don't get to angry, just remember.
> View attachment 100460


shut the fuck up


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 27, 2017)

drenal said:


> shut the fuck up


let's make the world a worse place, one member at a time!


----------



## drenal (Sep 27, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> let's make the world a worse place, one member at a time!


i dont need no safe space


----------



## supergamer368 (Sep 28, 2017)

I hAVE ABnk minerafy EMKbji moviebw spidgeh dfkinnrt itssndljt and it has a stweve amojii ond it


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 28, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> I hAVE ABnk minerafy EMKbji moviebw spidgeh dfkinnrt itssndljt and it has a stweve amojii ond it


Wut?


----------



## drenal (Sep 28, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> I hAVE ABnk minerafy EMKbji moviebw spidgeh dfkinnrt itssndljt and it has a stweve amojii ond it


type normally you idiot


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 28, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> I hAVE ABnk minerafy EMKbji moviebw spidgeh dfkinnrt itssndljt and it has a stweve amojii ond it


this may be a fidget spinner club, but we're not savages


----------



## FidgetSpinninMemeLord (Sep 29, 2017)

glad to be in my brothers


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

FidgetSpinninMemeLord said:


> glad to be in my brothers


welcome aboard!


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> welcome aboard!


at least this avatar makes sense.


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> at least this avatar makes sense.


what do you mean by that?


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> what do you mean by that?


the album cover one had nothing to do with littens.


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> the album cover one had nothing to do with littens.


what was wrong with the album cover? Play Dead is a really good album


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> what was wrong with the album cover? Play Dead is a really good album


nothing was wrong with it.


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> nothing was wrong with it.


apparently something was, cause you said "at least this new avatar makes sense"


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 29, 2017)

Is this spinning cube a fidget spinner? https://get.webgl.org/


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Is this spinning cube a fidget spinner? https://get.webgl.org/


no, that's a website


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> no, that's a website


But can you see the spinning cube?


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> But can you see the spinning cube?





maybe


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> View attachment 100684
> maybe


oh god
What browser are you using an what version of that browser is it?


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> oh god
> What browser are you using an what version of that browser is it?


sir, it's a little something called "inspect element"


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Sep 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> sir, it's a little something called "inspect element"


Element inspectors aren't web browsers onto themselves, they're only components of the larger web browser whole.


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> Element inspectors aren't web browsers onto themselves, they're only components of the larger web browser whole.


i know, i'm saying i made the cube smaller using inspect element. yes, i can see the cube. no, it isn't a fidget spinner.


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> sir, it's a little something called "inspect element"


inspect element is the best thing since sliced bread


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> inspect element is the best thing since sliced bread


yes


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> yes


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> View attachment 100758


no


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> no


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> View attachment 100760


no


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> no


i don't think you understand how this works


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

i cant inspect element cause im on mobile


----------



## APartOfMe (Sep 29, 2017)

drenal said:


> i cant inspect element cause im on mobile


i wish they would put it on mobile


----------



## drenal (Sep 29, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> i wish they would put it on mobile


oh well


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2017)

why do I keep checking this thread


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> why do I keep checking this thread


probably because you want to join the club :^)


----------



## Noctosphere (Sep 30, 2017)

Can i join the club?
I dont own a fidget but i can troll


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Can i join the club?
> I dont own a fidget but i can troll


you just have to post a picture of a fidget spinner


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> probably because you want to join the club :^)


ew no why would I join you losers


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> ew no why would I join you losers


;( rude


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 1, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> ew no why would I join you losers


We might be losers, but we have a fidget spinner


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> Can i join the club?
> I dont own a fidget but i can troll


this is a fidget spinner club. we are very serious about spinners and trolling is not tolerated


----------



## drenal (Oct 12, 2017)

guys look at this cool fidget spinner!!!!


Spoiler: spinner!!!


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> guys look at this cool fidget spinner!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spinner!!!
> ...


your taking pictures of other peoples spinners for this now? i need to up my game


----------



## drenal (Oct 12, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> your taking pictures of other peoples spinners for this now? i need to up my game


haha yup!!


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> haha yup!!


damn it, wish i wasn't home schooled now.


----------



## drenal (Oct 12, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> damn it, wish i wasn't home schooled now.


no you don't, trust me


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 12, 2017)

drenal said:


> no you don't, trust me


bum bum bummm...


----------



## drenal (Oct 12, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> bum bum bummm...


no I'm serious


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 12, 2017)

High school, middle school and home school suck. College is where it's at! Plus this thread still exists?

I'm technically a home schooler in high school doing full time college, it's confusing but cool I guess


----------



## drenal (Oct 12, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> High school, middle school and home school suck. College is where it's at! Plus this thread still exists?
> 
> I'm technically a home schooler in high school doing full time college, it's confusing but cool I guess


I'm not in college and I won't be for a while so I can't confirm this statement
And yes, it still exists


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

This club will never die @rileysrjay


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 26, 2017)

It will die when the next fad comes along


----------



## drenal (Oct 26, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> It will die when the next fad comes along


Not if I keep it alive! *takes out defibrillator*


----------



## APartOfMe (Oct 26, 2017)

rileysrjay said:


> It will die when the next fad comes along


never!


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 16, 2017)

join the fidget spinner club discord! https://discord.gg/JXZZbH5


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

i updated the OP with a link to the discord!!!


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 16, 2017)

Well I tried to join but I was told to get out, oh well, maybe ill join another time.


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> Well I tried to join but I was told to get out, oh well, maybe ill join another time.


 you don't like our club???


----------



## keven3477 (Nov 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> you don't like our club???


didn't get the chance to look, I was promptly told to get out so I obliged .


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

keven3477 said:


> didn't get the chance to look, I was promptly told to get out so I obliged .


well you shouldn't have listened to him, he doesn't even have a fidget spinner!!!!


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 16, 2017)

I
...
Will
...
Jooiioooiioioiiooiiiioin!


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

Marioyoshi64 said:


> I
> ...
> Will
> ...
> Jooiioooiioioiiooiiiioin!


entry denied


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 16, 2017)

*throws fidget spinner at the wall*
Can I get in the club?


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

PossiblyOne said:


> *throws fidget spinner at the wall*
> Can I get in?


no!!!


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> no!!!



But I love fidget spinners!!!111!!

*hides bucket of lighter fluid*


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

PossiblyOne said:


> But I love fidget spinners!!!111!!
> 
> *hides bucket of lighter fluid*


the why did you throw it against the wall???


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> the why did you throw it against the wall???



Because I got so excited about it that I had to show it!!!


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

PossiblyOne said:


> Because I got so excited about it that I had to show it!!!


no!!! you destroyed a beautiful spinner!!!


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> no!!! you destroyed a beautiful spinner!!!



noo! it totally fine! *holds up mangled fidget spinner*


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

PossiblyOne said:


> noo! it totally fine! *holds up mangled fidget spinner*


no!!! it's destroyed!!!


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> no!!! it's destroyed!!!



. . .

But. I. Must. Get. In. Now.


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

PossiblyOne said:


> . . .
> 
> But. I. Must. Get. In. Now.


no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PossiblyOne (Nov 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



D:


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

PossiblyOne said:


> D:


you already destroyed a fidget spinner, and you have that lighter fluid too!!!!


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> entry denied


Y


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

Marioyoshi64 said:


> Y


You didn't post a picture of a cool spinner!!!


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Nov 16, 2017)

Ok.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 16, 2017)

I smashed a lot of spinners with hammers


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I smashed a lot of spinners with hammers


oh no


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 16, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> I smashed a lot of spinners with hammers


but... you're in the club!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 16, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> but... you're in the club!


wtf no I'm not


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> wtf no I'm not


read the OP again!!!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> read the OP again!!!


remove me from the club fag, don't be like DRAGONBALLVINTAGE


----------



## drenal (Nov 16, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> remove me from the club fag, don't be like DRAGONBALLVINTAGE


i didn't add you, epickid37 did!!!


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 16, 2017)

drenal said:


> i didn't add you, epickid37 did!!!


you can edit the OP still


----------



## drenal (Nov 17, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> you can edit the OP still


and so can he


----------



## Dionicio3 (Nov 17, 2017)

drenal said:


> and so can he


edit me out, he he readds me, remove his perms


----------



## drenal (Nov 17, 2017)

Dionicio3 said:


> edit me out, he he readds me, remove his perms


ok fine


----------



## APartOfMe (Nov 17, 2017)

drenal said:


> and so can he


wait. i can?


----------



## drenal (Nov 17, 2017)

epickid37 said:


> wait. i can?


yes. since the beginning


----------



## APartOfMe (Jan 12, 2018)

Join our discord!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2018)

epickid37 said:


> Join our discord!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 12, 2018)

i want to die. this is the second time today that somebody has bumped a cancer thread.


----------



## supergamer368 (Jan 12, 2018)

shaddup evrybudy


----------



## APartOfMe (Jan 12, 2018)

blujay said:


> i want to die. this is the second time today that somebody has bumped a cancer thread.


Your welcome


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jan 13, 2018)

Well, fuck _you_!


----------

